# Behavior Help: Constant Pacing/Energy



## Jeberly (May 3, 2013)

Hello, I adopted a one year old vizsla/lab mix about six weeks ago. Since having her, we have given her plenty of exercise--running around a ton, several walks, lots of mental stimulation, etc. she still will not lay down on her own--never. It's beginning to be exhausting to not be able to relax in the evenings at all unless we crate her. She is also itching a ton, and I'm wondering if anyone else saw a correlation between behavior like this and a good allergy? It's almost like she is jumping out of her skin. She will not lay down like a normal dog at all unless forced.

Is this normal or is there anything else I can be doing? I don't know when she will learn to not pave constantly but it's beginning to feel unmanageable. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Paces only if restless. *Vet-check first*. 

Next, looks like you have to learn a little dog training
This will get you started in a positive manner... 

http://www.raisewithpraise.com/index.htm


Steps to success from above site: 

1. Environment: 
Set up a safe environment with no distractions where the dog can learn to be successful.

2. Positive Associations:
Use classical conditioning to associate a dog's life experiences with things he likes, such as food treats and fun.

3. Positive Reinforcements:
Use positive reinforcement to teach your dog to do what you want him to do instead of what you want him to stop doing. Positive dog training is all about correcting your dog's behavior, not correcting your dog.

////

Crating is fine and safe for the dog (water should always be available in the crate). I crate when I cannot supervise the dog 100%. 
The dog can also be taught to lie down on a doggie daybed. The day bed must be in your line of sight.... She is still young. 
At that age I preferred to crate, though.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Jeberly, and welcome to the forums!! 

I agree about the Vet check. Have you taken your girl to the Vet for a thorough exam yet? Maybe you could pose this question to the Vet. Before we conclude that it is purely a behavioral problem, any medical issues should be ruled out first. The constant pacing could indicate that she feels scared or insecure, OR like you said, it might be a sign of itchy skin and an allergic reaction. Don't you wish they could talk? Anyway, my advice is to check with your Vet... and good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Any animal that faces the pace back and forth 24-7

fear
trapped
wants out
unhappy
nervous
tension
unhappy

Or needs love and much more Progressive Positive training and exercise 

watch any cat in a zoo" 

Sad

the pace

where is my wild lands

the dna pounds there minds with this


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It could just be a habit that he has from his previous home.
I like all the information in posts above.


----------

